# cigar haul



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

Was out running some errands and stopped in the B&M. Should have went home I think!!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

No I'm pretty damn sure you di the right thing!! Those look awesome!


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

All of those look great!


----------



## Andy (Mar 23, 2008)

look great nice haul bro


----------



## ashmaster (Oct 10, 2008)

Yummy, nice choices.


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

Great haul.


----------



## Hot Stuff x (Jan 2, 2009)

Don,

I imagine the same thing happens when you walk into the Harley dealer. Just can't leave without a new toy....


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

Hot Stuff x said:


> Don,
> 
> I imagine the same thing happens when you walk into the Harley dealer. Just can't leave without a new toy....


Well, we all know what HD stands for.... Hundred Dollars!
Damn Chrome anyway.


----------



## Dom (Jan 19, 2008)

nice pickup


----------



## ProBe (Jan 8, 2009)

Very nice haul.


----------



## bdw1984 (May 6, 2009)

looks delicious... which camachos are those?


----------



## Hot Stuff x (Jan 2, 2009)

dj1340 said:


> Well, we all know what HD stands for.... Hundred Dollars!
> Damn Chrome anyway.


It used to mean that. Due to inflation, it now means "High Dollars"


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Awesome haul!


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

bdw1984 said:


> looks delicious... which camachos are those?


The 2 on the left are 07/05's and the second from the right is a triple Maduro


----------



## docruger (Feb 12, 2009)

umm ummmmm dose be lookin guud nuf ta eat.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Very nice. It's too early to be jonesing for a smoke at work.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

wow very nice


----------



## Cigar Man Andy (Aug 13, 2008)

Great sticks.


----------



## Vinnie (Nov 27, 2008)

Nice pick up Don, they look tasty.
Vinnie


----------



## mc2712 (Mar 14, 2008)

Wow, great haul!


----------

